
Merchant Silicon and Lawnmowing Revisited - rizzn
http://siliconangle.net/ver2/2009/10/21/merchant-silicon-and-lawnmowing-revisited/
======
rizzn
A pretty technical article discussing the benefits and risks associated with
owning the supply chain in hardware manufacture.

That sounds a lot more boring than the post actually is, though.

